# Just discovered my Golden has liver disease



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am so sorry. Just make whatever time you have left fun. Get your boy out to do stuff to make the time you have left memorable.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your beautiful boy's diagnosis. 
Make the most of each day you have with him, these may be some of the best times you'll have together although bittersweet. 

My thoughts are with you both, again, so very sorry.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

He is beautiful. Try( I know hard) not to focus on his diagnosis and focus on loving him and making every second count. We just lost our girl, my heart and soul dog. I still am lost without her, almost a month in. We enjoyed lots of trips to the beach, and drive-thru hamburgers, and all of her favorite things. 


I am so very sorry.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I am so sorry you have been given this news. My Girly, a whippet cross, was diagnosed with liver cancer just after New Year. For me, it seemed vitally important to keep life as normal as possible - Girly didn't cope with change. And I owed that girl a normal life, no matter how much it took out of me. Of course, she got all the food she liked, as long as it wasn't so much it pressed on her liver, and she got to go to her favourite places. We didn't do the doggie equivalent of a trip to Disneyworld - a trip to the local swimming hole and a good ferret in the grass afterwards was her idea of heaven - but she was loved, she got extra pats and I kept my emotions out of the way of her happiness. I hope you can do the same. By the way, he is beautiful. What's his name?


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

Amazingly beautiful dog. The best friend anyone could ask for.

These guys HIDE the discomfort and adjust to the sickness to the point the owner is not aware of it. We know when they are injured and limping of course, but things like cancer are hidden and the dog masks it so we don't know until it is later stages.... Most of my dogs have died of cancer and it is just so frustrating and tragic that they go so early.

You will get a lot of good advice from folks here so I'll just say enjoy him as you have been. He looks so well cared for you obviously hold him in a lofty place in your heart.

Sorry to hear about this....Try to enjoy his company as long as you can.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry you're going through this. Sending positive thoughts that you are able to take the time to be with your boy. You'll find this forum to be a very supportive place to come to. Please feel free to share stories of your boy.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear this. Your boy is so cute, what is his name? Dogs become such treasured members of our families, and it is devastating when they are sick. 

I went through a similar situation with a dog of mine a couple years ago. It was so hard. I just tried to spend as much time with her as possible, make things as easy on her as I could, and savor every minute I had with her. 

We'd love to hear more about your sweet boy. I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kansas gold (Oct 8, 2007)

So many on this forum understand the very deep feelings we have for our goldens and the intense feeling of despair when they get sick. We just put our beloved 12 year golden girl down June 4 th. We also have a 10 year old with us still but he has lymphoma. Fortunately we have a 4 month old golden to keep us moving. You can't let yourself sit too long in the despair or it will over take you. Yes - you need to grieve for periods at a time- but then you must focus on things that are positive for you. It is so nice to have this forum- most people don't understand our love and bond to our babies. Take care.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

I am so sorry for this diagnosis. You know really only God knows how long your boy has and as long as he's feeling good and not suffering, enjoy your time with him! What is your boy's name? I'll keep you both in my prayers. We all understand your bond. We are obviously all partial the this wonder breed we call the Golden Retriever. They are perfect aren't they? I pray your time together is longer than expected and that your boy stays strong, healthy and happy for as long as possible. Blessings.


----------



## Muddy Meadows puppy owner (Aug 25, 2016)

I can't offer any information on liver disease but I certainly understand your anxiety. I'm so sorry....love and spoil that beautiful boy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am afraid to many of us here totally understand your pain. In 1997 my beloved Irish Setter was diagnosed with bone cancer in rear leg--in his knee actually. It was such an aggressive kind the vet said we had 3 choices. Amputate THAT day and hope it had not spread, give him a couple of days and then bring him and let him go, do nothing and let him go on his own, and most likely in a week he would not be able to get up nor would he eat. Our hearts said AMPUTATE, but our mind and common sense said no, he was almost 12 1/2 and had bad arthritis. We opted for the2ed choice. My vet said he knew that would be our choice, but he had to give all 3.

Well, Boots LOVED to go to the beach, be it the real beach or the bay where we wade fished. Long story short, I took him every day and he tormented crabs in shallow water, swam, tried to catch shore birds. He developed a bunny hop and stopped dragging that leg. He had a HUGE sweet tooth and he loved fruits and veggies, so what we had for dessert, so did he. I mean I made him his own banana split with 3 toppings, whipped cream and cheery, his own strawberry shortcake, apple pie slice with ice cream, etc, He had simple tossed salad of lettuce and tomatoes (no dressing) watermelon, cantaloupe, all kinds of veggies. I pass my vets on the way to where I waded fished, so 2-3 times a week I would stop in and my vet would weight Boots and watch him walk with that bunny hop, shake his head and say "I don't understand it, but we don't have to do it yet." He was gaining, not losing weight. Well, I had exactly 10 weeks to the day after diagnosis. I made those the best 10 weeks of his life--I had had him since he was 9 weeks old. I never regretted no amputating because he would never have been to enjoy the time he had during those 10 weeks. He was still eating strong, but cancer had gone to his shoulder and I knew it was only a day or so before he would not be able to get around and I decided to let him go "out while he was still on top of the world" so to speak. he enjoyed life up until the very end.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

My heart hurts for you. I'm so sorry. We are coming up on a year of Cooper crossing the bridge. His was sudden. I didn't know anything was seriously wrong. I just thought it was old age. Then bam, he was gone. Take this time and enjoy every minute. Spoil your baby rotten. Hopefully you'll have a long while together. Hugs.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

My first golden, Jake, also had liver disease. He was fine until I noticed he was losing weight. Took him to the vet and they did blood tests and found his liver enzymes sky high. He was almost 12 years old. He lived 1 month after diagnosis and acted healthy and happy until he quit eating and drinking and then I knew it was time. It was so sad and I was a mess. It totally amazes me how they can be so stoic and actually tail wagging happy until the end. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## roofystew (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words and positive thoughts, it really means alot.

I got him when he was a few months old puppy. We named him Rufus but he wouldn't respond much, then we started calling him Roofy and that name just stuck.

I love this dog..i took him to school few nights after work..started with Puppy education when Roofy was 6 months old - Intermediate - then Advance education when he graduated he was 11 months old. There may have been a week or 2 of break in between the levels but otherwise i remembered we just kept continuing the training.. I was fortunate to have a really nice instructor who really connected with the dogs she's training. as it is sometimes hit or miss with these places.

.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

So handsome. Funny how nicknames stick. Our Great Pyrenees is named Moose--came with that name when we adopted him 3 years ago next month. But we usually just call him Moo. Called KayCee "Case", and called Hunter "Petey" , Buck--Buckey Boo, or Boo. But these nicknames are special. We adopted one Great Pyrenees named Shaggy and lost him 3 weeks and 3 days after adopting him---to hemangiosarcoma. We had shortened his name to Shags.

Praying you hae a lot of special time with your boy.


----------



## roofystew (Jun 6, 2009)

i have another question for those members here in the know since I couldn't get in touch with vet tonight.

is Jaundice (yellowish coloring of skin, gums, or eyes) always present for a dog with liver disease? or not all dogs will show this symptom?


----------



## kansas gold (Oct 8, 2007)

Don't know if it is ALWAYS present... But liver disease does cause jaundice.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

It wasn't present in my Jake.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for Roofy's situation. He is a beautiful dog. I hope your vet is able to answer all your questions and help out in helping you and him through it. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our almost 13 year old Penny had surgery 6 weeks ago for a huge mass on her liver. Her ultrasound and xrays showed her lungs were clear. Biopsy showed no signs of lymphoma or hemagio so they felt there was a good chance it was either benign or a primary hepatic tumor which is slow growing and could allow to, hopefully, live out her normal life span. For those reasons we went ahead. She made it through surgery well and her recovery was really unremarkable. She was on restriction for a month and last week had a follow up ultrasound which everyone was very pleased with. She will monitored closely for a while but she is doing great. Every day is a great gift. Was your boy evaluated by a specialist? An oncology practice or internal medicine specialist could perhaps answer questions or give you other options. Personally, I would at least consider an ultrasound guided needle biopsy to see what you are dealing with. Although they have to fast for it, Penny's took about 45 minutes at most, they kept her for an extra 30 minutes to monitor for bleeding and she came home not missing a beat.


----------



## roofystew (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm so happy for you about the positive news on Penny. I wish her a speedy recovery as well!

Yes, Roofy was examined and evaluated by an internal medicine specialist. The x-rays came back clean. but ultrasound detected numerous nodules on his liver. They said surgery is not an option due to the number of abnormal mass on his liver. i elected not to do the FNA (fine needle aspirate) due to his weak condition and doc says there's always the possibility of him hemorrhaging in surgery due to his condition.

What prompted you to bring Penny in for checkup at the time? was there weightloss, vomiting etc..any clinical signs?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry for Roofy's diagnosis. One day at a time and just enjoy it with your boy. Spoil him and extra belly rubs. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

roofystew said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I'm so happy for you about the positive news on Penny. I wish her a speedy recovery as well!
> 
> Yes, Roofy was examined and evaluated by an internal medicine specialist. The x-rays came back clean. but ultrasound detected numerous nodules on his liver. They said surgery is not an option due to the number of abnormal mass on his liver. i elected not to do the FNA (fine needle aspirate) due to his weak condition and doc says there's always the possibility of him hemorrhaging in surgery due to his condition.
> 
> What prompted you to bring Penny in for checkup at the time? was there weightloss, vomiting etc..any clinical signs?


I actually took her because I noticed her leaking a little urine after being outside. Thought she probably had a UTI. However, her urine was clear but the lab work showed elevated liver enzymes (they had been normal in March). That led us to an x-ray, which led us to an US.

I'm sorry Roofy wasn't a candidate for going further in treatment. The blessing is that they have no fear or knowledge of the future. Living in the moment with them is one of their greatest gifts to us, I believe. I'll be keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

